# HQL maximalen Wert



## Generic1 (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade den maximalen Wert der Startnummer aus meinem DB- Schema herauszubekommen.
Ich habe 3 Tabellen: 


```
Event                              Participance(u.a Startnummer- Spalte)                         Participant
1 Event1                            1  1     Startnummer:1                                         1  part1
                                    1  2     Startnummer:2                                         2  part2
2 Event2                            2  1     Startnummer:1
```

und ich möchte jetzt z.B.: vom Event1 die höchste Startnummer herausbekommen und hab das mit dieser Abfrage versucht, das zweite Select geht aber nicht.
Weiß jemand wie ich das machen könnte?
Vielen Dank,
lg


```
final String searchQuery = "select pa from " + EVENT + " e, " + PARTICIPANCE + " pa, " + PARTICIPANT + " p where p = pa.participant and e = pa.event " +
                                       "and e.eventname = ? and e.eventtime = ? " +
                                       "and e.startnumber = select max(e.startnumber) from pa";
```


----------



## SlaterB (3. Mai 2011)

```
and e.startnumber = select max(e.startnumber) from pa
```
meine Güte, auch nur die geringsten SQL-Grundkenntnisse wären nett, Tutorials?

```
and e.startnumber = (select max(x2.startnumber) from Tabellenname/Klassenname x2)
```


wenn du x2 auch auf bestimmte Parameter einschränken willst, dann musst du in die Subquery auch wieder WHERE einfügen,
zumindest mit einfachen Mitteln ist das leider Redundanz


----------



## Generic1 (3. Mai 2011)

SQL ist nicht meine Stärke das geb ich zu, und dann noch HQL mit einer etwas anderen Syntax -> da ist es dann noch schwieriger für mich.
Aber besten Dank!!
lg


----------

